# It's been a while!



## Shutter Bug (Mar 21, 2004)

Hello all!! Just dropping by again. It's been so long! I had joined some time ago and never did post much, so most (if not all) of you probably don't who in the world I am. The site is different now, and it looks good! My complements to you Chase! Anyways, I have a site now so I figured I'd share. Let me know what you all think! I guess I'll have to find some time to catch up some around here. There's so much! I don't even know where to start! &lt;goes off to browse some more>

www.apphotography.netfirms.com


-Shutter Bug


----------

